# How do I smooth this carved drawer pull?



## awsimons (Apr 26, 2009)

I am working on a jewelry box with drawers in the Greene and Greene style. Here's an example of my carved drawer pull:










and here is what I'm aiming for: (thanks to USC's Greene and Greene Archive)










Mine is a rough mess. What tool can I use to sand my carving smooth? Thanks!

Alan


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

An Iwasaki file would get you started. Then scraping
with razor blades. Getting into the crevasses is never
easy. You can use little rifflers, but in the end you'll
need to sand carefully to get it finish ready.


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

I often sand my carvings to give them that final smooth finish. I can't quite tell from the photo if you are working with oak or butternut as both show a distinct grain line. For harder woods I use 220- and 32- grit sandpaper.

For soft woods as butternut or basswood I often use foam core finger nail files that you can purchase at the drug store. The foam can be cut to fit into tight areas and adds just a little rigidity to even everything out.

With all sandings I follow up with crumbled paper bag. It has enough tooth to give your carving a great polish.


----------

